# Logitech Z 2300 control pod broken



## Animalpak (Jan 22, 2012)

I have this problem, lowering the bass on the console pod I broke the rotor inside now runs as 360 degrees and the sound system is worsened.









I can not throw it all away just for this little problem, the rest of the system works perfectly.

How can I fix it ?


----------



## technicks (Jan 22, 2012)

Open the pod and see what the damage is. Maybe it's an easy fix.
If you can't you could always do this:
http://blog.jseaber.com/2010/02/27/logitech-z-2300-control-pod-disassembly/


----------



## stefanels (Jan 22, 2012)

technicks said:


> Open the pod and see what the damage is. Maybe it's an easy fix.
> If you can't you could always do this:
> http://blog.jseaber.com/2010/02/27/logitech-z-2300-control-pod-disassembly/



Thanks for that, i also have the Z2300, the pod is in mint condition, but never knows when it will brake...


----------

